# Anybody see white shingles with red sprinkling color?



## bronxgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

Anybody see white shingles with red sprinkling color? I saw this beautiful roof that had shingles like that.

I'm wondering if any of you could write back on this post here, to let me know where I can buy these shingles. They seem to be hard for me to find.

Love them!!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

The only line I have seen like that are CRC 3 tabs sold at Menard's. I wouldnt put them on my house.


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

My inlaws had Tamko shingles on their house that were 3-tab the color was pastel green. I believe they manufacture a shingle with red also. You could look at their website to check.

Keith


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Bird used to have all kinds of those whacky colors back in the day but there part of roofing history now.
I do know that BP "EMCO corp" from Canada makes some colors like that, you should be able to get them special order thru Beacan or Bradco supply in the north east.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I just realized that youre JimBagain, arent you?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

??? "friends dont let friends drink and post."


RooferJim


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Huh? LOL


----------

